# Added BBQ Guru to the Horizon Offset Today



## jwmiser85 (May 11, 2014)

I finally got around to installing the BBQ Guru I picked up from jbvj last month.  I have the Horizon 20" RD Special Marshal offset.  I've been putting it off due to the lack of motivation to drill through 1/4" steel haha.  I hooked everything up to test it out before ramping the temps up for grilling some chicken.  I was really impressed with how quick the smoker came up to temp (225).  I also was a bit concerned with the possibility of ashes being blown into the cook chamber, which is not the case.  

I will be doing a long smoke soon and will post some Q-view.













IMG_1337.JPG



__ jwmiser85
__ May 11, 2014


















IMG_1342.JPG



__ jwmiser85
__ May 11, 2014


















IMG_1339.JPG



__ jwmiser85
__ May 11, 2014


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 12, 2014)

I think the Guru's are a great tool. When I get out of this Apartment and can burn wood or charcoal again, some fan/PID controller rig will be purchased...JJ


----------



## jwmiser85 (May 12, 2014)

I'm chomping at the bits to do a long smoke now!  I'm busy this week with the Memphis In May BBQ Comp...so it must wait!


----------



## padillad (May 23, 2014)

Hello jwmiser85, I just ordered a 20" RD Marshall Special like yours just today and now I have to wait patiently for 8 weeks to get it. Long lead times. Anyway I've been looking at the BBQ Guru's as well and now I'm wondering if the guys at Horizon can accommodate by drilling the port for me. How do you like your smoker and did you look at others before deciding on the Horizon?


----------

